# Circuito para TIMER especial



## Jose Segovia (Mar 31, 2005)

Hola, amigos deseo diseñar un timer que encienda por una hora y media 
 o dos horas y luego apague por dos o tres minutos y encienda nuevamente y que mantenga el ciclo susesivamente. puedes enviarme un plano o indicarme una pagina que me oriente acepto todo tipo de ayuda les estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2005)

Si es un timer algo peculiar.

Como es mucha la diferencia entre los estados, creo que la solución mas simple sea utilizando dos timer por separado realimentándose entre si.

Piensa en esa idea, puede ser la solución.


----------



## Raflex (Abr 9, 2005)

Hola, que te parece si lo haces con un microcontrolador??, la programacion no seria muy dificil, solo calcula el retardo de los timers internos y mandas un 1 o un 0 a un puerto. Ese pin del puerto lo mandas a la base de un transistor y activas lo que quieras.


----------



## dario ciro aylas nieto (May 11, 2005)

sabes en el mercado ya hay ese tipo de timers y es relativamente barato


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

Yo optaria por un contador binario de cuenta configurable y un oscilador lento

dado que para mi ocupar un micro para solamente temporizar algo es pecado <- jojojojooijojoj

ademas de que los micros no sirven para laaaaaaaaaaaaargas temporizaciones... mejor ocupa un contador y como oscilador una simple malla R-C


----------



## BlackMark (Dic 23, 2005)

Saludos a los Administradores y Miembros de este Foro.

Quiero solicitar su ayuda para crear un Timer simple para mi pecera.

Quiero conectarle una bomba de agua, que siempre este encendida y que solo al activar un Push switch, corte la corriente por 10 a 15 min. y la conecte de nuevo.

He visto muchos Timers con el 555 y al parcer todos mantienen un ciclo de encendido y aparagado, yo solo quero que desconecte cuando se presiona el switch, es posible modificar este switch para hacer esta funcion?
http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_ckt4.htm

De antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Efraín_22 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hola a todos, pues me encuentro tratando de establecer un negocio en donde pienso rentar consolas de Xbox, y lo que me interesaría es hacer un timer de monedas para cada uno de los controles, el caso es que quiero que al terminar el tiempo autorizado el control se inactive y no la consola, de esta forma le doy oportunidad a la raza de que siga jugando si depositan otra moneda y de tener más control del bussines, les agradeceria mucho cualquier sugerencia que me puedan hacer, gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 24, 2007)

Date una vuelta por el negocio de la competencia y verás que el timer apaga el TV al cumplirse el tiempo.
Normalmente presionan "pause" en el control mientras insertan otra moneda.
El timer de monedas lo venden en todos los paises calibrado para el tipo de moneda, detector de monedas falsas, etc.
Si sos de Argentina te puedo pasar unas direcciones que tengo.


----------



## Nick_Furia (May 30, 2008)

mira jose, ve este y adaptalo a tus necesidades
 tiempo=1.1*r*c
juega cambiando el valor de las resistencias variables

lo tengo en liveware para simularlo


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2008)

hola:

1 -- no sabia que para tiempos de horas se podia hacer con un R C .....
para mi eso no va......siempre lo tuve en la cabeza asi, hasta 10 minutos digamos....20  y con una repetitividad de miercoles y con el riesgo de que no corte mas.

si necesitan tiempos largos requieren contadores de pulsos y un osc .

*no se , diganme , alguno ha hecho variso timers de horas con solo RC......que tarde horas en cargar el C ???????*

2 --- me gustaria que me aclaren eso de que un micro no sirve para lllaaarggas temporizaciones , nadie lo rebatio y me parece una real equivocacion, podes hacer temporizaciones de *siglos* si queres y encima te almacena en la EE antes de apagarse si se corta la energia.
si el micro es un contador.....tenes chiquicientos registros de 8 bits para incrementar .....
solo para perder el tiempo y sin ser exacto :
Ck 100Khz >>>periodo de 10 micro seg.
un registro de 8 bits >>>> 2,5 mili seg
2 reg >>>> 0,65 seg.
4 reg >>>> 716 minutos
6 reg. >>> 89 años
un registro mas >>>> 227 (casi 228 ) siglos .

3 --- no se como es la costumbre aqui pero se supone que los que saben electronica viven de la electronica.
eso de pedir "de onda" circuitos cocinados........quie pone un negocio o va  a comercializar algo o quiere un desarrollo deberia contratar a un electronico para que se lo haga.
si uno anda aqui regalando a los que no saben nada ......uds. mismos se quedaran sin trabajo.

a mi me veran pidiendo teoria de algo o alguna duda , pero que alguien me haga un circuito ...........


----------



## krit (Jun 9, 2008)

Aqu tienes muy buena informaciónmacion.

El 558 es un cuacruple 555 a los cuales se la dejan solamente la entrada ,la salida y la señal de disparo.

Como ves puedes ponerlos en cascada para aumenar el tiempo.

Y todo en un chip.

http://noel.feld.cvut.cz/hw/philips/acrobat/8159.pdf


----------



## pepechip (Jun 9, 2008)

En este post subi el programa para hacerlo con un microcontrolador, te sera muy facil modificarlo para poner los tiempos que desees.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/configurar-ic-pro-12f629-14681/


----------



## leysecarene (Sep 22, 2008)

Que tal, te recomiendo hacerlo con un PIC16f84 es muy sencilla la programaciòn. puedes usar Pic basic pro, Micro pascal o Micro basic.


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola amigo: acá te dejo un link en el que te descargás un pdf, con tres temporizadores de precisión. Uno de ellos temporiza de 20 minutos hasta 110 días. Tiene la posibilidad de encendido y apagado a voluntad. El link es: . Espero sea útil. 

http://kitsrus.com/pdf/k85.pdf


----------



## J_777 (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola necesito hacer un temporizador basado en 555 que mantenga apagado (Toff), encienda durante otro tiempo (Ton) y apague una vez pasado el tiempo.

Para ello estoy utilizando dos 555 monoestables en cascada, uno para Toff y otro para Ton. Ahora bien, el problema que tengo es que cuando en el segundo 555 la entrada de trigger es igual a 0v la salida se me enciende. Esto me rompe el correcto funcionamiento. Por ejemplo solo alimentar el circuito la salida del segundo 555 está encendida y también al terminar la temporización esta se mantiene encendida.

¿Que puedo hacer para solucionarlo?


----------



## alfredo miranda (Jun 18, 2009)

hola amigos  quisiera que alguien me allude necesito fabricar un timer que encienda cada dos horas  y pege un rele por 6 u 8 seg en un ciclo infinito y el problema es que he encontrado información en la red pero solo datos indibidualizados como el del 555 y algotros pero no undiagrama que me guie a hacerlo si alguien tiene alguno que me lo pase o si conoce alguna direccion donde pueda encontrarlo les agradesere gracias


----------



## christus (Feb 9, 2010)

hola amigos como estan veo que como yo cada uno tiene un problema parecido por ejemplo el mio es que necesito encender un motor por 20 min y este apagado por 40 todo el dia y el 55 no es muy preciso no se si pueden tener un ckto que me pueda ayudar ah y no puedo usar ningun tipo de micro Si pueden ayudarme por favor se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 10, 2010)

Por lo que veo tambien no soy el unico que piensa hacer un temporizador de tiempo largo, pienso unir 2 ne555 para hacer un juego o lo q se me venga a la cabeza...


----------

